# Had nothing to do today



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 21, 2011)

But I had 5 lbs of ground pork that I defrosted the other day. I picked up some brocooli rabe, sun dried tomamto and some cheese. I had some casing so I made 5 lbs Italian sausage. I froze most of it, just left enough in the fridge for dinner tomorrow night.

[attachment=0:ugdow5lu]Sausage.JPG[/attachment:ugdow5lu]


----------



## john pen (Jan 21, 2011)

I gotta experiment more with my Italian sausage. looks good !


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 21, 2011)

Do look mighty yummy. Fine job Sir.

bigwheel


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks great Nick, I may have to come to LI for lessons


----------



## Vermin999 (Jan 22, 2011)

Great looking sausage!!!!!


----------



## Smokey Lew (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks good Nick. Haven't tried sausage yet but this looks really tempting.


----------



## cleglue (Feb 2, 2011)

Nick,

It has been awhile since I've been to the forum and as usual things look great and gets me hungry.  The sausage looks great!  I haven't made Italian sausage before.  I did make some bacon the other week.  We are still eating on it.


----------



## Tri Tip (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks good. I too have not tried sausage. I think it's like baccon, which I've tried and ruined. I'll leave it to the pros.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 3, 2011)

Tri Tip said:
			
		

> Looks good. I too have not tried sausage. I think it's like baccon, which I've tried and ruined. I'll leave it to the pros.



If an idiot like me can do it   , so can you!


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey TT dont be intimidated on sausage. It just meatloaf stuffed into a gut. Folks been making it for thousands of years. If you get the right amount of salt and a propa fat to lean ratio the other ingredients is just icing on the cake. Biggest shortfall is tough cases which can be a problemo for any who dont cook it right. If  that happens you just eat the middle and feed the guts to the dawgs. Fortunant for us we have some great mentors on here who gladly share their expertise. Now it is fairly labor intensive mostly kitchen related scullery type dishwashing chores . So if a person happens to be an old fat lazy boy who sweats a lot..might be best to just go buy some. Can you find Holme's Smokehouse Brand? Its made in Texas and they have some very good Andoullie and Boudan. Kroger peddles it around here and maybe Super Target. Best of fortunes. 

bigwheel


----------



## bknox (May 16, 2011)

Looks great Nick!


----------



## ChuckBBQSmoker (May 17, 2011)

Looks mighty tasty!


----------



## BigAL (May 17, 2011)

Looks fantastic, Nick!  I like it when you have nothing to do.  Do you need someone to send some of that sausage to?  

I have alot of respect for people who can make sausage now that I have tried it, it's not all that easy.

Nice job.


----------



## navchop (Feb 3, 2012)

I'd love to see it, but the picture isn't available anymore.  I want to try sausage at some point.


----------



## john pen (Feb 3, 2012)

navchop said:
			
		

> I'd love to see it, but the picture isn't available anymore.  I want to try sausage at some point.


Im wondering if it ever existed ?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 3, 2012)

Probably not, you know how I can be!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 3, 2012)

john pen said:
			
		

> navchop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt it. Nice seeing a post in the good ol' sausage section though. Thanks John.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 4, 2012)

It is nice I remember when a certain guy from the oven glove state used to make sausage. 


Sent from my intergalactic communicator using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 4, 2012)

He's mostly talk now!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 4, 2012)

Haven't made sausage at home for a long time.
I am looking for a grinder/stuffer for here at work. Maybe in the $200 range.(or less) Nothing fancy just big enough to make about 40 to 50 lbs a week. Any ideas?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 4, 2012)

Puff said:
			
		

> Haven't made sausage at home for a long time.
> I am looking for a grinder/stuffer for here at work. Maybe in the $200 range.(or less) Nothing fancy just big enough to make about 40 to 50 lbs a week. Any ideas?




When you say "a week" are you doing it in one sitting or more then one?


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 4, 2012)

I would love to make a signature sausage.  One day.  I must travel to Lockhart Tx to test Kreuz and Smitty's and Black's.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 4, 2012)

Seems like I remember seeing it...but it was a long time ago. It looked just like Eyetalian sausage to me.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 4, 2012)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Twice a week for now.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 4, 2012)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think a 1/2 horse model won't last a long time if your really going to make that much sausage every week. As soon as you get out of the 1/2 horse models the price shoots up drastically.  I'd get a separate stuffer, this is the one I have  http://www.grizzly.com/products/5-lb-Sa ... ical/H6252, it works great. Look on craigslist for a used grinder heavier then 1/2 horse.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 4, 2012)

Nicks right...big jump in grinders...you can go with a cheaper stuffer.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 5, 2012)

Nothern Tool is usually a good source for meat grinders. I got the 1 HP SS model just sitting around. Too lazy to use it. Would consider parting with it for the above mentioned sum. Thing weighs 90 lbs. Shipping cost when I got it was around 40 bucks. Big Dave bought a smaller one and really liked it last I checked. The one I have takes plates for a #12 Hobart. It cant use Hobart knives because the shaft is bigger..but it has two sets of blades which come with it. Several of us bought them at the same time. I think one fellow..seems like maybe Frank Boyer had his shaft milled down to the size where it will take the Hobart knives. I also sent off and snagged an extra large plate for it..half inch holes seems like.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks guys. Nick, I have that stuffer but there is no way I'm taking it to work! Kids might use it for .........well God knows what.   
Wheeler, thanks for the offer. I'm going to go tool around Northern Tool for a bit. I'll run that deal you offered past the man with the checkbook.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok..hasnt been used very much. Will grind up a baby Rhino if you can stuff it down the throat.


----------

